
Pak Warns of “Surprise”, Calls Nuke Authority Meeting After Indian Air Strike - melbourner
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-air-force-iaf-strikes-pak-warns-of-surprise-calls-nuke-body-meeting-1999812?pfrom=home-topscroll
======
johng
I could not make heads or tails of this article until I read it. The title
could use some work.

